# New Jersey Water Garden Tour: Cancer Fundraiser



## Elizabeth23 (Jul 24, 2008)

TOUR FOR THE CURE: COMING TO A POND NEAR YOU
Parade Of Ponds Fundraiser To Benefit The National Breast Cancer Foundation 

Rockaway, NJ. August 2008 – Atlantis Water Gardens has announced the arrival of their second annual Parade of Ponds Tour. The event, being held on August 2nd and 3rd from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. will showcase over thirty private paradises throughout Morris, Essex, Union and Passaic Counties. The signature event kicks off on August 1st with a customer appreciation barbeque, allowing Atlantis the opportunity to thank their clients for the willingness to showcase their cascading masterpieces, giving the public a chance to immerse themselves in the water garden lifestyle that the owners experience on a daily basis. “Without the participation of our clients, this event would not be possible,” says Joann Harju, co-owner of Atlantis Water Gardens. “The National Breast Cancer Foundation is a vital tool for many women who are living with breast cancer. After reading about the NBCF and the many ways in which they impact the lives of women everywhere, I was excited to have the opportunity to give back to this life-saving organization”. The NBCF offers free information, treatment options, emotional support and many other valuable services. 
Join the 2008 Tour for the Cure and support the fight against breast cancer while experiencing the holistic sanctuaries of these backyard retreats. During this year’s Parade of Pond’s fundraiser, tour goers will also have the opportunity to enjoy an evening of relaxation during the moonlight viewing on August 2nd, from 8 p.m. to 11 p.m. Tickets are $10 per person, with no charge for children under ten. All proceeds from the fundraiser are being matched by Atlantis Water Gardens and donated to the National Breast Cancer Foundation. Tickets are available through Atlantis Water Gardens by calling 973.627.0515 or through email at [email protected]. For more information about the Parade of Ponds Fundraiser visit www.atlantiswatergardens.com.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Certainly for a good cause!


----------

